# Cat acne??



## Ben'sMum (Mar 10, 2006)

I recently adopted a 6 month old kitten from a local foster carer. The same day I brought him (Ben) home, I noticed a flea on him. I immediately got one of those liquid spot treatments and put that on him. I also noticed black scabby-dirtlike spots under his chin. I assumed they were flea dirt and combed them out with a fine-toothed flea comb. I haven't noticed any flea problem since the medication and I've made a regular habit out of brushing Ben down with the flea comb just in case. Even though I haven't noticed any fleas, the "dirt" on his chin comes back every time I brush it out. I googled 'scabs under chin' and found a lot about something called cat acne. Ben is totally white and I read that white cats have a higher chance of developing acne. Is this true? Also, if it is acne, what can I do about it without bringing him to the vet? I've only ever used stainless steel bowls and I brush out the scabs whenever I see them. There doesn't seem to be any bumps (pimples) and its not red. Also, when I brush the "dirt" out, he doesn't seem to react in pain and they come out easily (with just a bit of hair attached). Please help me as I want to keep Ben clean and healthy!!!

Thanks!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Well, it really depends sometimes it can be acne and sometimes it can be an absense. Clean it w/ hydrogen peroxide and if it doesn't go away then its an absense. Baby had something like that one time and she had to have surgery to drain it out. I think you should go to the vet to see what it really is.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Dec 28, 2005)

I'll bet he was fed out of a plastic dish at some point in his life- and probably recently. Just because you are using stainless steel _now_ doesn't mean that he couldn't have lingering acne from any plastic used previously.

How long have you actually had him?

*If it were me* I would disinfect his stainless steel bowls regularly, wash his chin area daily, and wait for improvement. I would check with my vet about the optimum product to use to clean him and whether or not any specific topicals might be of use.
If the problem persisted beyond a couple of weeks despite my efforts, I would have the vet look at it again and either take a scraping or a culture to see what exactly is going on.


----------



## Ben'sMum (Mar 10, 2006)

Firstly, thank you both so much for replying so quickly to my post. 

I have had Ben for 3 weeks now. He wasn't in the best of shape when I got him. His foster mother (although well intentioned) had too many animals to care for properly and like I said, Ben had fleas. Sadly, he is an all white cat and was not meant to be allowed to go outside (as his chance for skincancer is increased) however his FM let him come and go as he pleased. He WAS fed out of plastic dishes there and they were often used to feed both the other dogs and other cats. Also, he was on a RAW diet at the time and I've read that the bacteria buildup is greater with this. 

I'm already planning on going out to fetch some hydrogen peroxide tomorrow to start a chin-cleaning regimine. What do you recommend? Obviously dilute the HP and wipe the chin or pick out the "dirt"? Also, should I do it more than once a day? 

Thank you again for all your help, I'm a little new at this!


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

I was told not to use hydrogen peroxide. My cat had acne too and I used something called Hibiclens. It was recommended by a very knowledgeable forum member and it worked well. You can get it at the drug store. I had to ask the pharmacist for it. IF it doesn't work then I would recommend seeing a vet. I would be reluctant to keep scrubbing the scab off. It is probably irritating it a bit.

I am sure in time if you keep using stainless steel the problem will clear up on its own. The previous owner was probably using plastic dishes. That was the case with my Lily.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Twice daily washing with a solution of warm water and a chlorhexadine antibacterial soap like Hibiclens will take care of mild cases of feline acne within a week or two. Make sure the area is well-saturated...this often takes repeated applications for five to ten minutes, and then rinse thoroughly with warm water. If this doesn't work, then you need to see a vet for a systemic medication. And ditto on the advice about food bowls.


----------



## Ben'sMum (Mar 10, 2006)

I wish I could get a clear picture of Ben's chin as I'm not sure that it is what you all are explaining. If I had to say, I'd say there were hundreds of these little black scab-like things. I don't see any attached to the skin, mainly in the hair. Although I don't know if I'm doing that because I'm playing with it. When you look at his chin from afar, it looks pretty much normal however, the white fur looks dingey. There is a greater number of the black dirt near his lips on the sides of his mouth. Also, there is not much on the middle of the neck/chin.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Here's some pics: http://www.fabcats.org/acneandstudtail.html


----------



## Ben'sMum (Mar 10, 2006)

Thank you so very much for the link. It's difficult to tell, actually. Ben's chin is DEF. not half as bad as those kitties. Really, unless you looked at his chin close up and spread the fur, you wouldn't be able to tell. I'm hoping that this means it is just a mild case and the antibacterial soap will help him. About how long should I give it to work before I bring him to the vet? If I can solve this problem at home, I would much prefer it as a quick vet visit is going to cost so much!

Thanks for everyone's help thus far!


Also, would DIAL antibacterial soap be ok to use?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Ben'sMum said:


> Also, would DIAL antibacterial soap be ok to use?


No. Look for chlorhexadine as the active ingredient - in liquid form for easy dilution. You should see improvement within in week, if it's going to work.


----------



## tigersmom (Sep 9, 2004)

Ask the pharmacist for Hibiclens or something like it. He can point you in the right direction. It's not very expensive.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

manitu22 said:


> I was told not to use hydrogen peroxide. My cat had acne too and I used something called Hibiclens. It was recommended by a very knowledgeable forum member and it worked well. You can get it at the drug store. I had to ask the pharmacist for it. IF it doesn't work then I would recommend seeing a vet. I would be reluctant to keep scrubbing the scab off. It is probably irritating it a bit.
> 
> I am sure in time if you keep using stainless steel the problem will clear up on its own. The previous owner was probably using plastic dishes. That was the case with my Lily.


So, what your saying is that it is bad for me to use hydrogen peroxide on my cat to wipe her face w/ after I brush her teeth? I use it to clean her face, what is the problem w/ it? :? I think the vet said it was ok to use.


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

I guess it just depends on the vet. My vet did not recommend it. It probably won't hurt your kitty but as far as acne goes there are other things that are more effective.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

manitu22 said:


> I guess it just depends on the vet. My vet did not recommend it. It probably won't hurt your kitty but as far as acne goes there are other things that are more effective.


Ok, I see, thanks!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I didn't want to jump in between you two in the middle of your conversation :wink: but what I've been told is that hydrogen peroxide is OK to use except when the surface of the skin is broken -- it should NOT be used on cuts, etc because it does have a slight tissue-burning effect. 

So, you're both right 8)


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

How to treat your kitty's acne in Dr. Jean's own words:

*"You can try to treat it at home for a bit, then if it doesn't work, go to the vet for the big guns. 

First, if he's eating and drinking from plastic dishes of any sort, replace them immediately with glass or ceramic. They are non-porous and don't hold bacteria like plastic does. Clean them daily. I get these little glass dishes from the grocery store during "Dollar Days." I have a bunch and rotate them. My newest favorite trick is paper plates, I'm trying that on my one that has very mild acne and it seems to be clearing up on its own.

A flat plate rather than a bowl, or a straight-sided bowl (like a ramekin or casserole dish), will help prevent the skin coming in contact with the food and sides of the bowl. 
I'm not crazy about steel or aluminum, even the shiny smooth ones, because the metal can hold static and shock the cat when he goes to eat. This is a big issue around here right now because it's extremely dry and very windy--just taking a couple of steps across the floor will build up enough static to give you a nasty jolt! 
I recommend twice-daily cleansing with Betadine, an antibacterial soap. Might also be labeled Povidone Iodine. Dilute the socks off it--the stuff starts out dark brown (and stains *everything*), dilute it in warm water until it is weak tea colored. Swab it on with a cotton ball or gauze pad. If it's too strong it will burn the skin. 

If it's really bad and he's painful, it may be best to have your vet clean him up under anesthesia. That will give you a fresh start on your hygiene program. 

***
Don't use Dial, hand soaps, or detergents because they leave a ton of residue and will irritate the skin. "*


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

Thanks Tim for clarifying!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks Tim!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

De nada. De nada. 8)


----------

